# Changing blades on Ryobi AP1300 Planer - Help Wanted



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

My old faithful AP1300 needs new blades. I knew it was coming, so I had them on hand. There are 2 blades on the cutterhead. Each blade is held in place by a keeper, which in turn is held in place by six 4mm Allen screws. The first blade went like it is supposed to, in fact I just flipped it to the unused side. Excellent. On the second blade, however, the Allen screws are so tight that they rounded out my Allen wrench. The screws are not rounding out, but the wrench. This is the wrench that was supplied by Ryobi for blade replacement. I told one of my mechanics at work about this and he said my wrench was junk and gave me one of his to use. His wrench was returned rounded out, also. The design of this planer will not allow the use of a long T-handled Allen wrench. It has to be one of those 90 degree ones. Does anyone know where I could get a bona fide, hardened wrench with an extra long stretch for more leverage? This or any other ideas would be appreciated. As always, bbqking.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

there a couple places on the web that sell ryobi replacement parts. even for older tools.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

go to ryobitools.com, they may have the wrench in their parts section. And while you're there, price those replacement knives. I have the same planer. They are almost $40 apiece, not for a set of 2, apiece. I don't know what to tell you about the allen screws, I was lucky. Mine just came out. you could probably try a set from a harware store or lowes or home depot. The 4mm wrench fits best. The 5/32 is just a little loose. I'd stick with the metric if you got one.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Mine did the same thing a while back. Four out of six on one blade were too tight from the factory. Once you round out the allen head, you can't get any other wrench to work in it. The screw is actually 6mm. I used a Black and Decker #3 screw extractor to remove the screws. I drilled down into each screw just slightly and tapped the screw extractor into the hole, then used a wrench to turn the screw extractor. Once I got them out, I found 6mm screws with an allen head at HD. The heads are about two sizes bigger than the stock screws, but they work fine. The heads are also a little taller, but clearance is also not a problem.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

when you take off the dust deflector a small lever engages a stop to hold the cutter head stationary. If you depress this small lever, it will let the cutter head rotate the slightly so that you can reach the allens with a sturdier "T handle" tool. I have stripped these screw heads in the past, I took a skinny wheel in a dremel tool and cut a slot in the screw for a flathead screw driver, which has worked to this day.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

The screw size is 6mm but on mine the allen head is actually a 4mm, i've also had it for about 5 or 6 years so they may have changed them.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

The allen head on mine is also 4mm. The replacement screws I found at HD have a larger SAE size allen head. I don't remember what size, but I remember having to use an SAE wrench to tighten them down and that they were about two sizes bigger than the 4mm.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

urgh, looks like this is a common problem, mine are seized too… going to see what I can do about it tonight, good tip using the dremel to cut a slot though.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorted


----------



## mesquiteguy (Jul 2, 2008)

I used a Dremel tool and Cut the Screw Heads to have a slot then removed them with a flat blade screwdriver.. I also just put them back in this way…


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

After reading some of the nightmare comments about removing blades from the AP1300 and watching the video that showed a very desperate procedure, to say the least, I decided to remove and reinstall mine as a preliminary operation before they got so worn that I would be in serious straights in the middle of a project down the line.

Rather than use the supplied Ryobi wrench, or even a standard L-shaped allen wrench, I installed a premium 4 mm allen tip in my impact wrench and proceded to VERY easily remove each screw that way. An impact wrench basically jars the screws loose and does so before the head or tip can deform. I also pulled each blade and cleaned it and also cleaned the mounting bosses and clamps (acetone did the trick) and then reinstalled everything. The allen screws were absolutely pristine after this operation.

My only beef against the planer, which has worked very well so far, is the cost of replacement blades. The price is considerably more than replacement blades for the more expensive Ridgid TP1300 planer, which I find peculiar. Ryobi stuff is supposed to be reasonably priced. The Ridgid blades are also heftier and obviously cost more to make. However, the Ryobi blades still cost more.

Ryobi should be ashamed.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Just a thought, have you tried WD40 to help loosen up the screws.


----------

